# Help Aiming Squareshooter OTA Antenna



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Any suggestions on picking up CBS locals using Squareshooter OTA antenna in West Palm Beach, FL? Others locals have signal strengths of 85-90. Nothing on CBS-12.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Drop by Antenna Web http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx and make sure that you're pointing in the right direction.


----------

